# Im living in the Garage



## TheLostGoodGuy

I did not start my marriage on the right foot. After being to Iraq three times and losing my wife to another man which caused our home to be forclosed, I moved back to my hometown. I got an apartment and started smoking pot. When I met my wife I told her I did not want a relationship due to the nasty divorce less than a year ago. The first day we actually hung out we had sex and I didnt think anything of it like it was just sex. I had plans made already to let this woman come stay with me while her brother was turning himself in to the police, she told me she didnt feel comfortable around so thats why I said you can stay with me until he is gone. We had sex the day after I had sex with my future wife. Both of these women knew I didnt want a relationship. After I slept with the other woman I realised something was different. I felt guilty about it. So I told her it was a mistake and it would never happen again. That day I had my future wife come over and we ending sleeping in the floor together while the other woman slept in my bed. When I woke up the other woman was gone and never heard of again. Three weeks later after spending all my time with my future wife I told her i was ready to be with her and that I knew she was the woman for me but I hadnt told her about what had happened. Well like i said I smoked alot of pot to help me cope with the past. I never tried to quit. I would smoke pot until like 5am and sleep till 5pm. She would take care of my two kids from my first marriage. While we was dating a friend of ours was getting a divorce from her husband and we all had drank alot. Trying to be a funny guy and I know this sounds messed up. I pulled my **** out and said this is what you can look forward to now. I was not implying that i wanted to **** her but she could be with someone else besides her husband. My wife was mad and forgave me and that was the last time I ever drank like that again. We got married and she got pregnant on our wedding night and I smoke pot until she finally put her foot down about me quit when our son was three months old. I told her I would stop and that I would never smoke again and I havent. So now after 4-5 months of being the husband I am suppose to be everything seemed fine. The one day she gets an email from her father who has been gone out of her life for ten years telling us that he is coming into town and would like to stay with us for a week. The first day he was here my wife comes in and tells me she wants different bank accounts. When I went to ask why she replied that she didnt want to talk about until her father left. After 2 days of ignoring and totally acting like a little girl on daddys lap she tells me she wants a divorce and that she doesnt love me any more and that the feelings are gone. I was floored and all i kept wanting to do is talk to her. I asked her why and she kept saying she didnt want to talk about it. After this being the same reply time and time again. I call her mom and the man that actually rasied her and they are on my side. They told me that at first they didnt approve of me but they have seen the changes that I have done and glad that I am with their daughter and part of their family. Her step dad picks me up and we go for a nice long talk and then he takes me to my friends to stay the night. Once the morning came I knew something was going to happen cause it was the first time I have ever left the house and slept somewhere else. She called me cause her dad also left that day as well and told me I could stay in the garage that she doesnt love me cause she cant forgive me because of the mistakes I made in the past. She says she will wait to file for divorce till after the holidays so i can have sometime to save soem money to get my won place. Like I said I have been on my best behavior during the last 4-5 months and the last thing i was doind to make her mad was pot. I ask her if i have any chance and all she tells me is not when i keep talking about trying to save our relationship. She says she is filing for legal seperation so that way if she changes her mind its easier to stop than going ahead and filing for divorce. Then last night she told me I could hang out inside for an hour and she started a movie and I asked her if she wanted me to stay and watch it with her she said she didnt care. So here is where i am confused. One minute i am being told if i move out now she wouldnt share a tear but i go to a friends house and then she wants me to be atleast on the property. She says she wants her space but wanted me to pass out halloween candy with her and watch a movie. But if I ask her if we have any chance the answer is always no.


----------

